# Hamster owners?



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

We have a new syrian hamster (panda colored). He is extremely chill and he doesn't try to escape when you pick him up. Reading about taming and seeing youtube videos I'm beginning to wonder if something could be wrong with him! He is a baby though...about 4 months I am told. Does anyone know what the best way to bond with their hamster is? And no one worry! Hamster and Ramona the hedgehog do NOT interact :lol:


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Lol I just posted about my Syrian hamster Cupcake! I think she is going to have a litter soon. (Thanks, PetsMart...) 

But I had a Syrian boy named Rocky Wrenches who was super chill too. I have him to my brother a while ago, and my brother reports that Rocky hangs out when doing home work and everything. He just sits on the table and walks about a bit. He is very relaxed.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I have two long haired syrians, they'll both take food from my hands but overall they are pretty jumpy. I love to watch them run, here's a pic of Krzyzewski on his wheel.


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

LarryT we have the same wheel 

I'm struggling with how to get to know my hammy...I'm terrified of a bite though it hasn't bitten me yet. What did you guys do?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CritterKeeper (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a panda colored hamster to, Edna (but we call her Pocket Panda as a nickname), and she's pretty chill unless it's run time lol then she wants to RUN. We haven't had any trouble handling her and while she sometimes is jumpy you can just reach down and pick her up with no problems. 

As long as he's eating, drinking, and being active (more so at night probably) then you probably just have a really chill hamster. 

We got Edna on a schedule of getting her fresh food during the day from our hands and then having play time at night and she comes every time we tap on her house or open the cage door really lol. Once they start associating you with food and running around they get easy to work with.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 23, 2013)

I had 1 Golden Hamster, 1 Chinese Dwarf, and 1 Black and White Syrian Hamster. All my boys were model citizens. My Syrian was the most chill out of the three. I was bit by all three…It does NOT hurt. I have 4 guinea pigs, and a hammy bite is SOOO old school! Although, my hands are very manly (I'm NOT a man… >.>) with callouses *cough* a special thank you to my hard headed horse…*cough* so bites don't really het that much anymore. My friends little hammy bit me a few weeks ago and I was expecting a lot more. I would just walk around with him on my shoulder or in my pocket. My Dwarf LOVED to sit in the hoop of my hair bun when I would pull it up into that hair style.


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

so good to meet other hammy lovers  I often feel a dork being a 20 something with a family and a professional job....but I love my small animals


----------



## Penny (Sep 23, 2013)

I have a pair of robos, so I know all about skittish hamsters! They are adorable though, so I don't mind their craziness!


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

There is something refreshing about watching a hamster play....it reassures me I'm not the craziest being in my house!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

